# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi vajtimi !

## Lexuesja

Vajtim per babin !

27.Janar 2001_27Janar 2004


Nje lengim buron nga shpirti
Nja ofsham qe skaperdihet
Mallengjim nder telefona 
Babe e bij, me nuk po shihen

Baba fillon  len amanetet
Qe s'arriti me gezu femijet
Larg larg pertej deti
Shpirti tij duke  u perpelit

E renduar jam ne shpirt
Me merr malli shume per ty
Babe !T'lutem ma bej  hallall
Qe s'arrita te gjej te gjalle

Jeta, hallet na larguan
S'na lane te rrimte te dy  prane
N'mergim shume po vuajm
Malli na ka shkatru te'tan

Duke t'vajtu kam ndez cigaren
Shllunga tymi, me behesh ti
M'pershendet me fjal te ngrohta
me thua ,"Boll m'vajtove mori bij"

Ah  mor babe s'gjej fjal per ty
Me t'vajtu e me heq mallin
Nuk t'vajtoj se ti ke vdek
Po t'vajtoj vujtjet dhe hallin

Vdekja eshte ligj i natyres
dhe te gjith ne varr do t'shkojm
por vajtim i bejm vujtjes
qe nga anet tona eshte si zakon

Nje qiri sot per ty kam ndez
ne ate jete tu beft drite
shpirti jot tu ndricofte
e ne ketu ,na n'ndihmofte.

Kete poezi vajtimi ,  ja kam kushtu babit tim , qe sot ai mbush 3 vjetorin e vdekjes. E kam dashur aq shume , sa nuk mund te gjej fjale qe te shprehi mallin qe kam per te . Kjo dite me frymzoi aq shume qe te hedh keto vargje vajtimi ketu ne kete forum, ku ndoshta shume nga ju jeni larg ne mergim , ku nuk keni pas as mundesin te shikoni baben apo nenen para se te vdesi , apo te jeni aty ditet e varrimit . Pra eshte nje gje shume e dhimshme .

----------


## lum lumi

> _Postuar më parë nga Lexusja_1963_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Ah  mor babe s'gjej fjal per ty
> Me t'vajtu e me heq mallin
> Nuk t'vajtoj se ti ke vdek
> Po t'vajtoj vujtjet dhe hallin
> 
> *



Atij shpirti i bëftë dritë e ti e paq faqën e bardhë!

----------


## studentja

E dashur lexuese, 
poezia jote me mallengjeu aq shume sa fillova duke qare. Mergimi na ka larguar nga familja dhe ketu fillojme e ndjejme se cdo te thote te jesh larg prinderve, qe jane gjeja me e shtrenjte ne bote. Sa te do prindi, nuk te do njeri tjeter ne bote. Baba na past lente uraten dhe ju prefte shpirti ne paqe ne ate bote. 

Faleminderit per poezine e mallengjyeshme!!!
Studentja

----------


## maratonomak

lexova   poezine   tuj     .une  jam   vete   ne   mergim     di   dicka   per   mungesen   e   prinderve   .   rasti  juj     eshte    i   vecante      .zoti    ju    bekofte   moj   moter    .kafshate   qe   skaperdihet    asht    mergimi      per   ne    shqiptaret.

----------


## Lexuesja

Lum Lumi . studentja , nikos_z ! Ju falenderoj qe keni shkruar ketu .Zoti ju ndihimofte , e mos pafshi keq ne familjet tuaj . Te gjith do vdesim , ajo dihet eshte ligj i natyres , por njeriu kur ndahet me te afermit e tij , kujton me me shume dhimje , vuajtjet qe kemi kaluar , e sidomos ne Shqiptaret . 

Pershendetje .

----------


## hope31

Lexuese, shume prekese poezia jote.
Dhimbjen tende mund t'a kuptoje shume kush, por jo sa ata qe kane patur te njejten fatekeqesi, te humbin babain.
Edhe babai im ka 7 vjet qe nuk jeton.Kam mall qe nuk mund ta pershkruaj.Me mungon shume fjala,keshilla dhe dashuria e tij.
Regjistrimet  qe kam ne kaseta-video me shume me shtojne se sa me heqin mallin per te.Nuk mund te shkruaj me gjate.

Ju prehte shpirti ne paqe baballareve qe nuk jetojne.

sinqerisht
hope31

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Më preku shumë poezia juaj lexuese megjithse jam pak më i ri në moshë se ty, dhe kam familjen time pran ketu ku jetoj nuk do ta imagjinoja dote se si jeta ime do ishte pa ta. Edhte mese e vertet fakti qe te gjithe thone si familja ose si Prinderit nuk ka.

Urime per Poezine, vertet fjal te dala nga shpirti me duken!

Driloni...

----------


## AngelGirl

> _Postuar më parë nga Lexusja_1963_ 
> *Vajtim per babin !
> 
> 27.Janar 2001_27Janar 2004
> 
> 
> Nje lengim buron nga shpirti
> Nja ofsham qe skaperdihet
> Mallengjim nder telefona 
> ...


Lexuesja me bere te qaj me kte poezin...
Ngushellime motra.Me vjen jashtmase keq per vdekjen e babait tuaj...thjesht me ke prekur jashtmase dhe me bere te relize qe prinderi eshte vertet dicka e cmuar.
Shpresoj qe kurr mos te shofesh keq me ne jeten tende por vec gezime dhe buzqeshje ne familjen tende.
Pac fat dhe lumturi gjithmon.

----------


## inspektori

lexuese vargjet shume te bukura e prekese.nuk mund te hahesh dot me fatin ndaj dhe i bie tejetojme ate cka eshte shkruar.
te uroj gezime e lumturi ne jete.
me respekt inspektori

----------

